# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  1c 8.0.12.21 Подключение через удаленный доступ ?

## Ariur

1с 8.0  8.0.12.21 Устанвоили w2003 сервер поставили 1с на самом сервере работает без каких либо проблем, как только к серверу подключается пользователь через удаленный рабочий стол и запускает 1с вылетает ошибка не найдет ключ программы. Установка сервера в порядке, вся проблема в 1с. На сколько пишут по форумам патчить нужно толи backend.dll или сам ехешник.
Кто может помочь решить данную проблему, оплату гарантирую.

----------


## antonbalashov

> 1с 8.0  8.0.12.21 Устанвоили w2003 сервер поставили 1с на самом сервере работает без каких либо проблем, как только к серверу подключается пользователь через удаленный рабочий стол и запускает 1с вылетает ошибка не найдет ключ программы. Установка сервера в порядке, вся проблема в 1с. На сколько пишут по форумам патчить нужно толи backend.dll или сам ехешник.
> Кто может помочь решить данную проблему, оплату гарантирую.


1Ска сетевая?

----------


## Ariur

> 1Ска сетевая?


Да 1с сетевая.

----------


## johnsm123

> Да 1с сетевая.


постучи ко мне в асю 105336381, помогу

----------

